# Is there an advertiser index?



## NekujaK (Aug 24, 2019)

I occasionally spot a banner that advertizes something I might be interested in, but ignore it because I'm busy looking at a thread or preparing to post a reply, or I simply click away too fast. Then later, I want to find the ad again, but the only way to do that (that I know of) is to repeatedly refresh the page, hoping the ad might show up again. Sometimes this works, and sometimes it doesn't - either way, it's a bit of a time-waster. It would be great if there were a page that displayed all currently running ads.

Thanks for considering this suggestion.


----------

